# Black Woman Wearing Afro Accused Of Shoplifting



## dyh080 (Jul 21, 2018)

I guess we all STILL look alike. A Black afro wearing mother/grandmother was accused of shoplifting in a New Jersey store because  the young,white clerk mistook her for a Black afro wearing woman previously caught  shoplifting(ALLEGEDLY).


 This possibly could have happened to any "Black afro wearing" woman in that store. They offered her a $100 gift card and no apology.


https://www.courierpostonline.com/s...-wawa-black-shoplifting-allegation/797696002/


----------



## PretteePlease (Jul 23, 2018)

Since when are regular employees doing LP's job. 

I would sue for defamation, slander, personal injury to my wrist when she snatched it,
 the burns when my coffee spilled, my embarassment and my continued mental anguish
and flash backs that I have due to PTSD.


----------

